
The_platinum_searcher (Code search tool similar to ack and ag) - coldtea
https://github.com/monochromegane/the_platinum_searcher
======
coldtea
After striving to get grep to handle multiple delicate exclusions (exclude
file types, dirs etc) and dealing with BSD vs GNU grep, and trying ag and the
like, I've found pt to work "out of the box", be easily configurable, and have
nice defaults.

And it's even written in Go, and quite easy to extend if I need...

